# Published papers/study's



## hashimoto (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi all !
Great forum ! 
Looking around to find information/study's to confirm relations between autoimmune deceases.
I have Mb.Chrons and in addition PTC with a total removal of my Thyroid gland with RI post surgery.

If somebody here has some links to such material i would be wery happy. Many doctors have limited knowledge of this relations,family of illness.
Like some in here say, they tend to run in packs, and if you got one, there is a better chance that you get another.


TIA


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hashimoto said:


> Hi all !
> Great forum !
> Looking around to find information/study's to confirm relations between autoimmune deceases.
> I have Mb.Chrons and in addition PTC with a total removal of my Thyroid gland with RI post surgery.
> ...












I am very bad w/acronyms; especially medical. I would hate to guess when your health is at stake.

Wonder if you would mind clarifying?

It is true; somewhat like dominoes. Knock one down and the rest follow suit!


----------



## hashimoto (Apr 15, 2013)

Andros said:


> I am very bad w/acronyms; especially medical. I would hate to guess when your health is at stake.
> It is true; somewhat like dominoes. Knock one down and the rest follow suit!


Thnx for the welcome.
PTC=Papillary Thyroid Carcinoma, cancer
RI= Radioactive Iodine

TIA= Thanx in Advance


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hashimoto said:


> Thnx for the welcome.
> PTC=Papillary Thyroid Carcinoma, cancer
> RI= Radioactive Iodine
> 
> TIA= Thanx in Advance


ROLF!! Thank you so much. So.................., when did you have your surgery and what do your numbers look like for TSH, FREE T3, Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab?

How do you feel?

Some things that happen because of thyroid dysfunction do take a while to heal. Usually about 18 months at which point you can have a better assessement.

What is your replacement med and how much do you take daily?

I will look for some credible studies for you; I have seen them but did not bookmark them at the time.


----------



## hashimoto (Apr 15, 2013)

Andros said:


> ROLF!! Thank you so much. So.................., when did you have your surgery and what do your numbers look like for TSH, FREE T3, Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab?
> 
> How do you feel?
> 
> ...


Bloodlevels are stabile now and feel a lot better after changing from Euthyrox to Erfa Thyroid. Had to double the prescribed dosage of Erfa to feel okay.
Cancer is controlled and Thyroglobulin is low, having 6month checks. Have good doctors to follow that up. Now its 3yrs since my surgery.

Now i feel better then in a long time


----------

